# How long does it take to get ADGA registration papers?



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I was just wondering how long after you send in registration papers should you expect them. I know with registering horses it takes about 4 to 6 weeks, but couldn't find any info on how long it takes to get ADGA papers. I googled and looked at previous posts here, but couldn't find anything. Thanks :biggrin


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It depends on the work load and how slow the mail is running. I have had them in 3 days and then again 3 weeks. With the online registration system it seems to be quicker more consistently.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I sent in the paperwork about 3 weeks ago, and they have processed the fees, so I am guessing I should be receiving them soon. I just wanted to get a time set in my head so I wasn't waiting by the mail box for no reason if was going to take several weeks. I will keep waiting by the mail box then I guess =) This is the first time I am registering so I am excited!!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Just give them a call. They should be able to let you know if they were processed yet or not.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

You should be getting them anytime. Do you get email updates? I usually get an email that my order has been completed, then the papers arrive a few days later.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have a pin number you can find out if they are ready online in the member's section of adga.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

They are usually really fast. Be warned though... if you send in registration papers with any other papers.. such as adding a Jr member under your herd etc.. that they all stay together till they are mailed back out. 
So.. if you want registration or transfer papers really fast.. send them in a seperate envelope. Although... they are still fast. 
I remember waaaaayyyy back when... if you had spring kids... forget about showing them in the spring... it tooks MONTHS


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I got them today. The mailman brought them to the door literally 5 minutes after I made my last post. lol!!! So, I have my first set of papers to go into my nice empty binder =) Now just need to get Pixie's and I will be all caught up until I find a buckling =) I get too impatient!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I remember showing kids with stamped reg applications way back in the day. It's so much quicker these days!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

If you use the online system you they appear to get in the mail the next day. I am only a short drive from ADGA HQ but with every online app I have done the registration paper has been in my mailbox 2 days later. That is great service!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been getting online registrations back in less than five days. I'm very impressed!


----------

